# Original owners



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

Just a couple pics of my '96 Hoo Koo e Koo. all stock except for the fork and wheels. There's almost a 10 mile long paved trail that i take my kids riding on now that my youngest knows how to ride. The wheels are great for coasting, they really keep your speed. Paid $700 new back then. What kind of VRCs do you guys own, and that you bought new?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Who ever fit you for that bike when you bought it wasn't doing their job.


Only bike I'm an original owner on is my 03 Ventana. Everything else is making up for lost time.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Original Owner*

I'm the original owner of this 1988 Fat Chance (Although it wasn't my first Fat, which was a used '84 purchased in '86 and then stupidly sold in '88 :madman: )

















For what it's worth, I'm also the original owner of this 1999/2000(?) Titanium Fat Chance:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I still have my HKEK that I bought new also. Paid about the same as you. Granted, mine is about nine years older.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

90 Salsa AlaCarte, 91 Salsa Road


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

My '91 Yo Eddy has been with me since I bought it new.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My '98 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer has been my daily rider since I took delivery of it one fine day in 1998. Good times.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I'm the original owner of this 1988 Fat Chance, I'm also the original owner of this 1999/2000(?) Titanium Fat Chance


Nice rides! Keeping in Rumpfy's theme though? You must have monster long femurs! Laybacks, and fully slammed, both!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My 1993 Paramount Team and my wife's 1990 Fisher Advance and her 1992 Alpinestars T-26 are the only bike we have left for which we were the original owners. Everything else was pre-owned.


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

1997 Adroit from Sausalito Cyclery (before it became Mike's Bikes). Still in excellent condition & with all original components (except tires & pedals - 747's are in a drawer) . Full gallery of high res pics here: http://gallery.me.com/duncanjeff/100031


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

My '94 Cinder Cone is the only bike I'm original owner of...It's latest configuration is single speed...I think the only original part left is the back rim...Bontrager BCX 1 or 2 or something...The front BCX folder over like a taco within the first couple weeks of owning the bike...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

'78 Breezer

'83 Ritchey Annapurna

'94 Ritchey P-21

My wife still has her '82 Ritchey.

And I have some newer bikes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

88 HKEK. gave it to my dad for ten years but it just sat in his garage. Like a bad penny it keeps coming back. Loaner bike with whatever parts are around and still work:



















Of course the 90 AL26 Tandem. It's Semi retired now and living a new life with skinny tires:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm the original owner of my 1994 Rhygin Ra. I'm as happy with it now as I was way back when I spied it hanging on the bike shop wall.  Here it is sometime around 1996 in my apartment in Harvard Square:

View attachment 499579


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Who ever fit you for that bike when you bought it wasn't doing their job.
> 
> Only bike I'm an original owner on is my 03 Ventana. Everything else is making up for lost time.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

-jcrew- nice ride!
I came across this last year on ebay. It went for like $1200

Was looking for one of these at the time


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Ibis Mojo*

First pics I took of the bike since I bought it in 98. Taken 3 weeks ago.
XT, Syncros, Phil Wood.
Mostly used now for runs through the park with my dog.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm the 2nd owner of my Phoenix, but the first to build it up. Originally bought for the 1st owner's *EX* girlfriend, it sat unbuilt in a closet until I picked it up. Ain't love grand?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is a poor pic of my '91 as it stood a couple weeks back. I hope to have it riding by winter's end. 

Already up: 952 series XTR v-brakes, Rody's Ho Down forks and some new bearings and collars, CK/Mavic Sunset wheels and a new 952 cassette, Sun-Ringle chainrings, HG90 chain, the original XT RD and a NOS XC Pro front, some old XC Compe pedals, and some new Ourys. 

Waiting on: a new threadless headset and some spacers, cables+housing, and my making a decision about cranks. 

This bike has been everywhere with me since jr. high. It'll be great to have it up and going geared again before I finally finish being a student sometime this spring!


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

96gfhkek said:


> Just a couple pics of my '96 Hoo Koo e Koo. all stock except for the fork and wheels. There's almost a 10 mile long paved trail that i take my kids riding on now that my youngest knows how to ride. The wheels are great for coasting, they really keep your speed. Paid $700 new back then. What kind of VRCs do you guys own, and that you bought new?


Now your Y bike build makes perfect sense to me:thumbsup:


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

Great detective work Watson! :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> I'm the 2nd owner of my Phoenix, but the first to build it up. Originally bought for the 1st owner's *EX* girlfriend, it sat unbuilt in a closet until I picked it up. Ain't love grand?


I have a similar situation with my Xizang, I'm the third owner, second to build it into a bike and first to actually ride it more than once.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man, you're killin' me with those tires, on _that_ Fat! I mean, I understand wanting something 'smoother' to ride in the city, but this sh!tassed tires? gawd! At last grab some semi slicks, or some nice bigger touring style tires with puncture protection. Ohhh, it hurts!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

1989 Ritchey Super Comp.

Have had it since new. 

20 years in August


----------



## drewh111 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Merlin Titanium 1996*

Built in 96 with 94 Girvin. Notice the shock has been upgraded recently with a Risse Racing Air/Oil damper and works better than ever.

the bad news is one of my Cook Bros cranks is cracked - anyone know where I can get one? (176 74/100)?


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

That fork looks great on there! Very sleek looking.-ebay is the only place I know where you might find one.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Who ever fit you for that bike when you bought it wasn't doing their job.


+1 - If that is anywhere close to your normal seat height then that bike is way too big for you.

I still have my 1996 Gary Fisher Paragon (my first good bike) all original parts back on except the Sugino cranks which snapped along the way (replaced with first generation race face turnbine lp's), and the rear rim. Even found some old Tioga Psycho's a few years back to finish the restoration. I will have to dig up some photo's.

I also have my first real mtn bike, an LL Bean Approach (1992 or 3 I think). Not sure who made the frame for them, but it is a nicely welded 4130 tubeset with respectable geometry. It has a mint condition (actually, nevery ridden since a factory rebuild in 1997) Mag 21 R on it. Thinking about taking the fork off and selling it. Hard to find a freshly rebuilt and mint condition Mag 21 these days.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Bikes I currently have:
Original owner: Scott, IF, Klein, Bridgestone, ProFlex, Jamis
2nd owner, both purchased from original owners: FAT, Bontrager frame (nos, never built)


Drew111: Someone's gonna lose an eye on that Merlin! Lower those Scott's!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's all I can do to keep from sandbagging this thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ibis,original owner since 2000. mikkelsen, original owner since 96.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought my 1995 Ritchey P21 and 1998 Ritchey Plexus new. My Plexus is near mint because I reach for the P21 everytime.


----------



## sammydog (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm the original owner of these three proflex's, obviously one of them has seen much better days and the other was a frame set I found unused late last year.


----------



## The Golden Boy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just realized I'm the 2nd owner of all my bikes.


----------



## ritcheyp21 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello,
Just joined here, long time lover of all two-wheeled machines, full time motorcycle mechanic living in So Cal since the mid sixties and married to a sweetheart.

1983 Tom Ritchey Team Comp 20", purchased new in March 84 and still use her as a commuter.

1997 Ritchey P21, purchased new in 2000 but have not used her much on the dirt ( I'm too heavy  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

*Cool Thread*

I am the original owners of the 1995 Silver P21, and the 1998 Blue Plexus. As you can see in the pic my sons enjoy them as well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I like the Ritchey turn this thread has taken, and man ---the Team Comp (commuter even!) is gorgeous.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Original Owner*

OO of both my One-Off and Ventana El Chiquillo


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The One-Off continues to be drool-worthy. Great build too ...gripshift aside


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

My Wife and I are the original owners of the following: 88 Cannondale, 88 Prestige framed, lugged SuperGo, Comp.with many miles on it, 83 Basso'Lotto' , 74 Romic(Texas built).


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

'95 Voodoo Bizango
'96 Slingshot
'98 Ted Wojcik

All are in the rotation.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

All the bikes I ever bought new:
1995 Schwinn Sierra: Stolen
1997 Pro Flex: Stolen 
1998 Stumpjumper: cracked at the headtube.
1999 GT STS: Crash damaged
2001 Cannondale F-2000: Cracked seat tube
2003 Specialized Enduro: cracked close to the shock mount. 
2006 Giant NRS carbon: Sold
2008 Elsworth Epiphany: Still going

I can honestly say I have had much more luck with the bikes I bought used.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Owned this since it rolled out of the Merlin shop in 1989 (sorry Rumpfy, I know of your disdain for Mongoose bikes.  )
A few parts swaps over the years including clip less pedals (SpeedTraps), brakes Speed Controllers and Re-Entry levers and tires (best were Smole Lite Comp), Mag 20s and Ti bits wherever I could put them but this was my dream bike and I raced the hell out of it. *


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Original owner of:
1989 Mongoose Sycamore
1992 Klein Attitude
1995 Specialized S-Works FSR
1996 Diamond Back V-Link Pro
1996 Bianchi Super G
1996 Bontrager Race

Then my next new bike was a 2003 Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Should have mentioned thebTitus Ti seen here between the Mongoose and my S-Works FSR.










Lots of others Ive owned from new but sold, traded, broken or stolen


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

My one and only original owner bike (posted here before). It is still ridden regularly and has held up pretty well over the years. Some of the replacement/upgrade history:

Loose-bearing BB disintegrated under neglect, replaced with Phil
U-brake replaced with rollercam
Suntour XC Compe pedal spindle sheared off when the bike was quite young, Ibis provided replacement
Ibis bend RM-3 drops replaced with WTB RM-2s
Specialized headset notched out under neglect, replaced with WTB/King GG (til death do us part)
Rear WTB hub rebuilt by CC due to bearing outer race spinning in hub body
Upgrade to Modolo Pro brake levers (drillium deluxe)
Recent replacement of IRD seatpost due to crack developing near threaded insert (thanks GOB)
Replaced worn out Biopace rings
26T granny ring upgraded to 24T Action Tec Ti ring (my legs say 'thank you')
Upgrade Shimano QRs to Salsa/DKG QRs (sexier and better clearance around shrouded Koski dropouts)
Recently replaced klunky Velociraptors with skinwall IRC X1 Comps (amazing how shaving a few hundred grams off the wheels improves climbing efficiency)

Older photos


















Original Turbo saddle, still hanging in there (barely)









After RM-2 / Modolo Pro upgrades:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

90 Ala Carte
01 MC MutinyMan
07 Orbea Lanza


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

jeff said:


> 90 Ala Carte
> 01 MC MutinyMan
> 07 Orbea Lanza


Jeff, any pics of the Salsa?


----------



## TaS (Jun 25, 2007)

Orginal owner and still have
1989 Stumpjumper Team
1993 Mountain Cycle San Andreas Elite (Pro Stop Brakes and Suspender Fork)
1998 S-Works Team
1999 Serotta Concours Ti

2003 Santa Cruz Blur
2007 Niner Rip

Have a Day
Tom


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my '99 Fat Ti, I've had since new. Just threw some tubeless tires on there to see what it's like. 2.25 is a little too beefy for the rear. Might have to trim some knobs.









Here's my '98 Rhygin, also bought new...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello there Ritcheyp21, I know it's been years since you wrote this and I hope those years have been good to you and your wife. I have been looking in vain for over 2 years for a P-21 that would fit me and yours would be ideal. I have seen a few for sale, but much out of my budget as a geologist. I recently moved back to the Bay Area (Berkeley) to take care of my father, I was just curious on the very off chance 1) you actually get this message and 2) if there was any chance in the world you would part with the Ritchey P-21 I have been saving up for something like this and am so very much ready to buy one and ride her into the hills up here. If not, I understand and my best to you. Beautiful bike, Take care, Benjamin Claus (bpclaus at hotmail.com). Cheers



ritcheyp21 said:


> Hello,
> Just joined here, long time lover of all two-wheeled machines, full time motorcycle mechanic living in So Cal since the mid sixties and married to a sweetheart.
> 
> 1983 Tom Ritchey Team Comp 20", purchased new in March 84 and still use her as a commuter.
> ...


----------

